# Externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr



## PartyBoy69 (19. November 2007)

Hallo, meine externe Festplatte ( Seagate ) "rattert" nur noch, ungefair so ratatatatatat ( ja, komisch beschrieben ;p )...kurz ruhig....und dann wieder. Nach langer Zeit wird dann von Vista erkannt, das sie angeschlossen ist, also bei Hardware sicher entfernen und irgendwann dann auch in der Verwaltung aber ich kann nicht drauf zugreifen. Der Explorer stürzt dann immer ab.
Die Platte hatte ich auch schon in einen Xp Rechner eingebaut, weil ich es mit Partition Magic probieren wollte, aber da wird die Platte nicht mal erkannt.
Hat vielleicht irgendeiner irgendeine Idee?


----------



## hansi152 (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*



PartyBoy69 schrieb:


> Hallo, meine externe Festplatte ( Seagate ) "rattert" nur noch, ungefair so ratatatatatat





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyBoy69 (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

creative beiträge bitte
dein lol hilft mir nicht weiter


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Klingt so, als wär sie im A.... , ersthaft 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyBoy69 (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

ja, sowas dacht ich mir schon aber die hoffnung stirbt ja immer zuletzt


----------



## Adrenalize (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

abnormale Geräusche sind in der Regel ein sicheres Zeichen für einen mechanischen Schaden. Da ist wohl leider nichts mehr zu machen, wenn du keinen Zugriff mehr bekommst. Die dürfte hinüber sein.
Wars eine ältere Platte? Meist hat man ja 3-5 Jahre Garantie auf die Dinger...


----------



## PartyBoy69 (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Naja, Anfang des Jahres gekauft.
Einschicken ist ja immer die letzte Option


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Darf man fragen, was das für eine war?

und btw, setz doch mal ein paar pics auf sysprofile.
Mich interessiert die Festplattenarmada in deinem Knecht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyBoy69 (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

das is immer noch ne Seagate^^ in so´nem iomegagehäuse...ja, bilder mach ich demnächst mal, wenn ich mein Gehäuse fertig habe.

Haltet mich mal nicht für irre aber nach mehrmaligem Schlagen auf die Platte kann ich jetzt drauf zugreifen , die Ordner sind nur alle leer. Die Datenmenge wird aber noch angezeigt


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Da ist Ende. Zu Retten wird d anichts mehr sein


----------



## PartyBoy69 (20. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

So, nachdem dann gestern die Dateien in den Ordnern wieder drin waren, ich aber nur keine Dateien öffnen konnte hab ich die Platte eben angeschaltet und es funktioniert wieder alles. Da soll mal einer sagen, das rohe Gewalt zu nichts nütze ist


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Dann würde ich mich jetzt aber ganz schnell ans Backuppen machen. So wie das klang, ist die Platte wirklich nichtmehr ganz fit


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*



PartyBoy69 schrieb:


> So, nachdem dann gestern die Dateien in den Ordnern wieder drin waren, ich aber nur keine Dateien öffnen konnte hab ich die Platte eben angeschaltet und es funktioniert wieder alles. Da soll mal einer sagen, das rohe Gewalt zu nichts nütze ist



Möglicherweise lockerer Stromkontakt oder defektes Kabel?
Rattert sie noch ?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyBoy69 (20. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

also zur zeit geht die platte ohne rattern. ich kann sie aber nicht auf fehler prüfen oder defragmentieren


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. November 2007)

*AW: externe Festplatte "rattert" und funktioniert nicht mehr*

Schreib-/Lesevorgänge sind aber möglich?


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2007)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=33262&postcount=8

schau mal mit dem programm , das hab ich selber bei mir in verwendung und damit habe ich schon von einigen "toten" platten was runterbekommen --> ich mach meistens wenn nix mehr geht einen quick Format und danach hol ich mir mit dem Prog alle daten auf eine neue platte (sollte aber nur die letzte Option sein)

lg Klemens

edit: das Prog funktioniert unter VISTA/XP aber die HDD muss auch erkannt werden


----------



## PartyBoy69 (21. November 2007)

juti, danke für´s prog.....schreiben und lesen geht zur zeit. ich hol jetzt mal alles nützliche runter und dann kann sie in die ewigen jagdgründe eingehen


----------



## mFuSE (21. November 2007)

PartyBoy69 schrieb:


> juti, danke für´s prog.....schreiben und lesen geht zur zeit. ich hol jetzt mal alles nützliche runter und dann kann sie in die ewigen jagdgründe eingehen



Was auch helfen *kann*: Platte tieffrieren, dadurch verzieht sich das Metall und es kann sein das es grad wieder passt um an die Daten zu kommen 


Nachdem die Daten gesichert sind - Daten sicher löschen, ein einfaches "del" reicht net mit enstprechenden Tools wären die Daten wiederherstellbar und  ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen das der Hersteller sich um die Daten kümmert: http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?p=1076943#post1076943


----------



## klefreak (5. Februar 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=33262&postcount=8

damit kannst nach dem quickformatiern fast alles widerherstellen

wenn man vorher im win mal defragmentiert hatte gehts deutlich besser 

lg Klemens


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (18. März 2008)

ein fall für die tonne oder??


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2008)

Die Platte ist definitiv dahin. Ach das erinnert einen an die guten altem IBM DTLA Deathstar *klack klack klack* und wieder einschicken


----------

